
Ask HN: Cold hands? - scottndecker
My hands are always freezing.  They generally keep it cold where we work.  One guy even started wearing gloves while at work.  Got me thinking...why don&#x27;t they mount the fan on the right side of the laptop so the warm air blows on my hand using the mouse?
======
peachepe
Because not everyone lives in the cold. I personally hate sweaty hands.

